# Sydney AKFF Lunch



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

OK, calling all Sydney based yakkers that work in or near the city. We will be having a lunch somewhere central on either Tuesday 12 or Thursd 14 December. The usual stuff, talk crap, have a bite to eat, talk more crap :shock: :wink:

Time and location tbc.

Who can make it? Preferred day?

Cheers


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Either day ok for me for now


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

ok lets aim for thursday the 14th.

location?

all welcome, always good to meet new faces on or off the water.. 8)

who else is keen?


----------



## Guy (Aug 8, 2006)

I'm up for it


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

Yep I'm in for sure.

 fishing Russ


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

Bugger. Would have been good to meet a few of you. We've got our work xmas lunch on the 14th, and I'm going to be in sunny Geelong for the 12th.

Oh well. Next time.


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Dave

Are you thinking in the city or outside?


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

OMC.. i'm easy on that..

i work at st leonards, gatesy is in the city, peil at alexandria, (not sure about kraley, guy or russ) so most of us are going to have to travel no matter where we decide.

I'm thinking somewhere central though...so it will depend on who wants to come along and where's easiest for everyone. last time we did this, 3 of the 4 guys worked in the city so that was the easiest.

I'll throw in a vote for North Sydney Rugby Club /Cabana Bar which is a sensational spot, good outdoor courtyard with plenty of seating, great food, beer and just off the Pacific Hwy for those that will be driving. Its also just across the road from St Leonards train station for those who need to catch a train.


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

We have an office in St Leonards, so if it's the North Sydney Rugby Leagues club, I think I'll try and find a reason to be there on the 14th.. so count me in for lunch.


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

I am in for sure. Sounds like a great idea. Will be good to meet some new forum members beyond the salty old bastards I've met to date (Ken, Dave, Gatesy) :lol:

JT


----------



## Pauly (Jun 28, 2006)

I'll be in for thursday lunch, but like kraley mentioned a man is not a camel we must find a schooner or 2..

Pauly


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Great. Should be a good turnout.

So far 10 starters

*Davey G/Dave
Gatesy/Michael
Peril/Dave
Kraley/Ken
JT/John
Russ/Russ
One More Cast/Eric
On The Edge/Paul
Guy/Guy
Psydogwyr/Lloyd*
Another suggested location is The Oaks Hotel, Neutral Bay. One of the best lunch time beer gardens in Sydney if not the world...... Yes they do cater for men and also camels.. :wink:


----------



## Crikey (Oct 30, 2005)

Davey,

Count me in any location is fine, St Leonards is good I work at 203 Pacific Hwy right above the station so Norths / Cabana is a stumble across the road.

Might be fitting to have lunch somewhere near water though.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

will be there, sounds great , either of those two venues are good for me


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

I'm good for any place you choose :lol:

 fishing Russ


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

Russ said:


> I'm good for any place you choose :lol:


Russ, that'd surely have to be a matter of opinion eagerly disputed. :wink: :wink: :lol:


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

Ya right Daveyak

:twisted: Ha, I'll sneak in thru the back door.

 fishing Russ


----------



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm in. I work in World Tower on George St so should be an easy train to St Leonards, or an easy walk to anywhere in the city.

C ya all there (wherever it is)........Nick


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

righto.. wheres it to be?

Preferred location??

Cabana Bar, St Leonards
The Oaks Hotel, Neutral Bay
City Somewhere (name your suggested location)


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

I thought you were a creative accountant Michael.

St Leonards sounds OK to me


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Gatesy said:


> Personally would prefer the city somewhere, but i understand some guys are driving. My problem is i only get the hour. If it takes me 15 mins travelling both ways then i only get 30 mins of talking the sh1t.
> 
> I wish i could take longer but i have to fill in timesheets making the long lunch thing very difficult


Any chance you can position it as a networking and business development opportunity? We could all submit the name of our employer/company if that helps? Perhaps one of us could write you a cunning email inviting you to attend "this exciting business networking opportunity"? Does your boss read this forum?


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

as i am driving , st leonards or the oaks is good for me


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Was trying to make thursday but the boss is buying the beer that arvo, so i better suck up a bit to her and show up there.

Cheers Dave


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

I may have to miss this now as I got a date to get my knee done on the day before (nothing too serious - some torn cartledge).

If it isn't too bad though the next day I might try to hobble down on the train.

Seems a pity to have a day of work and not fish, so I might as well at least be telling some lies about fishing


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

onemorecast said:


> I may have to miss this now as I got a date to get my knee done on the day before (nothing too serious - some torn cartledge).
> 
> If it isn't too bad though the next day I might try to hobble down on the train.
> 
> Seems a pity to have a day of work and not fish, so I might as well at least be telling some lies about fishing


I was planning to have a steak on the day (perhaps a New York cut sirloin) and would be working with a seriously good serated steak knife. Perhaps I could do your knee at the same time. I have done a trackanotomy with a steak knife before. Would only cost you 3 schooners or so i.e., as in anything over 3 schooners I probably wouldn't guarantee the result. Up to you. :lol:


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

I'm easy :shock: oops :lol:

 fishing Russ


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

JT said:


> I was planning to have a steak on the day (perhaps a New York cut sirloin) and would be working with a seriously good serated steak knife. Perhaps I could do your knee at the same time. I have done a trackanotomy with a steak knife before. Would only cost you 3 schooners or so i.e., as in anything over 3 schooners I probably wouldn't guarantee the result. Up to you. :lol:


That sounds a hard offer to pass up JT, would the payment be required before or after the procedure? :shock:

Tell you what, if the doctor gets sick on the day, I'll keep you in mind :wink:


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

As a few seem to be intending to 'train it' to the lunch then Cabana Bar, North Sydney Rugby Club, south end of Christie Street, St Leonards it is.

12.30 kickoff suit everyone?

Pop in quickly, stay for an hour or stay all arvo.... its up to you.


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

See you all there.

 fishing Russ


----------



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

See y'all there.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

looking forward to meeting you all


----------



## Pauly (Jun 28, 2006)

I think i'll make an early appearance to support occy  
See you there guys.

Pauly


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

starters..

DaveyG
Peril
Occy
Bazzoo
Russ
Flump
Gatesy
JT
OneMoreCast
Kraley
Guy
OnTheEdge
Pysgodwyr

anyone else?

This Thursday 12.30 (or turn up earlier to keep Occy company) till whenever.. :shock:


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

:x :x :evil: :evil: IM OUT :x :x

f8KIN WORK RELATED DRAMA.

To say I'm pissed is an understatement :evil:

 fishing Russ


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

this is on tomorrow. all welcome. if you havent already posted and are intending to be there, can you let me know? ta.


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Bummer Gatesy and Russ.  Next time fellas.

JT


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

Enjoy lunch boys.

I'm off to invest in a hangover. 8)


----------

